# Printing onto Clear Bags



## shirtsbymax (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, 

I want to have clear bags made to put my shirts in when I ship them. I've been using basic clear bags up to this point but I would like to get something printed. Unfortunately, the screen printer I use doesn't print onto bags, I was wondering if anyone on here knew of someone who could do this kind of printing and would not have an astronomical minimum order?

Regards,

Max


----------



## calink (Feb 21, 2008)

shirtsbymax said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to have clear bags made to put my shirts in when I ship them. I've been using basic clear bags up to this point but I would like to get something printed. Unfortunately, the screen printer I use doesn't print onto bags, I was wondering if anyone on here knew of someone who could do this kind of printing and would not have an astronomical minimum order?
> 
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## FalloutSP (May 19, 2010)

We print on re-sealable shirt sized poly bags. 100 piece minimum. Of course the more you order the more affordable they are. It does make your product stand out when it comes in a custom bag though.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

We've run our poly bags through our solvent printer. No issues.


----------

